# My black palml thunder inst magnetic!? i wanna trust this but hmmm



## danielh (Jul 28, 2011)

what to say, i thought it was stainless steel...


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

where from?


----------



## danielh (Jul 28, 2011)

sorry its from dankung


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

Not magnetic for sure: aluminum, copper, chromium, sodium, tin, magnesium, and lead.


----------



## danielh (Jul 28, 2011)

i was under the impression dankung was top notch and use steel heh.

Well, im mostly a BB shooter so im sure its fun but still, this dont feel right. Kinda reminds me when i started making my own longbows after shooting a custom for 10 years.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

that is bizarre.. 
i never like them too much anyways.


----------



## danielh (Jul 28, 2011)

Upon closer inspection i see cast lines on the inside. That does it for me, ill never buy another slingshot again, God gave me plenty of trees, ill use those lol.

This is why i made my own board bows, i wanted a new custom, i bought one from a guy tat was supposed to be good, and it was a sloppy and rushed job, so ill do the same with slingshots.

Lesson learned, i wont buy custom touted as something good or great, when all it takes is the maker having a bad day, and then it becomes your bad day. At least this wasnt the price of a custom longbow....but principle is the same.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

you got me to thinking so i grabbed a magnet and tested my 3 dankung,my general,jungle hunter and fox ,all 3 were magnetic,seems weird that urs wouldnt be mate

marcus sr


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

did you really buy it from dankung? or from ebay where someone was calling it dankung?


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

i might be wrong,but ive never known a dankung to have cast lines!!


----------



## danielh (Jul 28, 2011)

ya it was dankung, i have the emails where that Kungfuslingshot guy emailed me about my shipping address. $20 worth of non magnetic cast metal...lol


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

post some pics up daniel,im sure there are lots of curious people now


----------



## danielh (Jul 28, 2011)

here it is with my TheraBand tubes, XXlite tan, notice the BBs beside the bands, these are small i enjoy them for BBs.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Why don't you email Dankung with your concerns re the metal content, and demand either a steel replacement or a full refund. I personally would also mention that you are a member of this Forum and members will be interested to see Dankungs response


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

well im surprised at that i have to say,ill agree with tubeman,demand some steel,id be proper pissed off with that,specially as dankung are always banging on about there slings being made from stainless.by the way,did you wrap that?or is that how it came? i ask because the sling itself looks like a thunder,the wrappin is alot different though


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

i think its the coating they use on the black palm thunders that dont makemit magnetic


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Just remember 300 grade series stainless is non magnetic,they could be using common 303 grade









BTW from the picture it looks steel to me

[edit] Oh and 303 can be cast I have a skull cast from the stuff,it is non magnetic per sa but if you use a very strong magnet you can feel it a little


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Please bare with me, I'll check and get back to you in a fe mins. I just bought the same model and got it last week from Dankung.


----------



## danielh (Jul 28, 2011)

Ahh, so some stainless is non-magnetic? I did not know this. But it still has cast lines. Im taking the wrapping off now and having a closer look.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Well have you a very strong magnet with you?

And like I said stainless can be cast

[edit] I ask because there is small amounts of iron in it


----------



## danielh (Jul 28, 2011)

i had one of those small super magnets around here, cant find it, but there is no sense of pull at all.

Ok, what about sound test? Ill hang it from string and tap it with a file, would this work?


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

You got me there and this has to be said, I'm not a happy bunny anymore.

Grabbed a magnet and tested all 5 slingshots from them bought in the last 3-4weeks!

Dissapointing!

General 1- magnetic
Palm thunder- magnetic
Toucan- magnetic
Bat metal- magnetic but magnet sticks to it better than the rest.

Romantic cup. Magnetic but magnet falls under self weight! And guess what! Hold itself at the tip but when moved across magnet fall under self weight ? This can be explained but I wouldn't. Let Dankung explain themself. I hope they get a smart explanation on this like the non convincing one they sent me about the tubes. How can 2, 1745 tubes be of different diameters by size and they insisted it was the same stating it was a visual effect! (sorry for off topic)

And I've emailed them why is the bat metal I've received isn't as the same shape they are advertising on their website????? No answer!

I'm sorry I don't have a computer or I'll have posted a video of the magnetic test!

BTW,can you post a pic of the bandset you got from them?


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

I think the OP's concern was whether his Dankung slingshot was steel or a potentially dangerous alloy. The slingshot does not look _stainless _to me but could still be steel. Perhaps Dankung are casting rather than bending round bar stock. I still think Dankung should be able to confirm this and put his concerns to rest, as they are after all the Vendor.


----------



## danielh (Jul 28, 2011)

This is the bandset with a ruler and a 4.5mm BB



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

That bandset doesnt look like it came from dankung. I know this was asked but I will ask differently. Did you order from www.dankung.com?


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Daniel, Thank you very much fpr the picture. I got similar bands comming with mine.

Can someone confirm this is 1745? Because the 10m of 1745 look COMPLETELY different from the one I received on the stock bands.

Tubeman- not all dankungs are folded wire.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

natural fork has a point there


----------



## danielh (Jul 28, 2011)

This is his first email to me in concern to my order, there was a image in this email too but the forums ont let me post it, it was simply of a dankung slingshot that was hyper-linked.

Hi,I am very happy to answer your question.



We received 37.5 dollars from Mr. glenda holden.

but no order created due to the techinical issue.

you ordered 1x Black Palm thunder (Smallest model) and 16 dollars as shipping fee, is that correct?

Please tell me your shipping address and valid telephone for shipping.

Please feel free to contact with me in case of any questions.

Your Sincerely,
Tim
WWW.danKung.com

Please add us on facebook, many shooting videos,photos,giveaways and coupons there.

*Our product reviews system is open, please go to *_www.dankung.com_
*to read the reviews from Global slingshot shooters and write your own reviews.*

More videos and news updates at:

The newest model supporting both tubing and flatband.

2011-05-21​
*发件人：* glenda holden 
*发送时间：* 2011-08-07 10:09:22 
*收件人：* kungfuslingshot 
*抄送：* 
*主题：* Message from Slingshots and outdoor sports outfits shop 

From: glenda holden
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

It's late here, I'll send Dankung an email tomorrow and asking for explanations.

I can assure that mine were bought from Dankung.com and the 3 bandsets are similar to the one posted above with a pouch that is losing lots of 'hairs'!


----------



## danielh (Jul 28, 2011)

well the single band pouch is combat boot leather lol the pone with a BB is dankung.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have gotten a lot of stuff from dankung. And that bandset could very well be from them. Hard to tell in the picture. All my dankungs are magnetic. But I do not own this model. And this model has that coating stuff on it. If you got it from dankung.com then I wouldnt worry. It will be fine.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

maybe they are cutting corners now


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

bj000 said:


> maybe they are cutting corners now


I hope not ....


----------



## danielh (Jul 28, 2011)

Well i emailed Dankung(no typos unlike my embarrassing title to this topic) So we will see tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I will send them an email too about my other concern.

I posted a pic of the slingshots in another thread. You can definetly see that the bat metal is completly different from the one listed on their site!

And interestingly, I can't find any product similar to the one I've received i.e bat metal I've got! As I might have thought they sent me another model!!!!!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Sometimes you must get a rare earth magnet that is powerful enough to pickup the ferrous metals in stainless or any other metals.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Daniel, my pouch certainly look similar to the one with the bb but there's a difference.

Mine has a smooth side and the otherside is 'hairy', I'm no kidding the hairs falls little by little... lol


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Dgui, that's true. I had a rare earth magnet before. I'm just thinking where I can get one locally?


----------



## danielh (Jul 28, 2011)

aye, simple lesson learned, regardless of the outcome, i feel my eyes are opened(dramatic!!! LOL) God gave us forked limbs, lets use them!!!!


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Daniel, you got my eyes open. I took a magnifying glass and had a close look at them!

There is a defect in one prong of my black palm thunder. Sorry, I was not able to capture it as I've no flash on my camera (will do in full sun), I'm dissapointed! Will asked for a replacement on this one to see if they agree!

I'm sad that I haven't shot those due to sticking to the 1 month 1 slingshot, this will end soon.

My toucan, believe it or not has the tip not the same on both sides!!!

Pitting on the romantic cup where the elastic was rubbing on the tip. Pic will follow!

And let me get a picture of the bat metal, it's a shame that I don't want to ruin my wrapping, the bat metal have a half finish polished ss and the area wrapped is what they described a special bronze effect on the palm thunder (similar). Excuse me for the rant here, but I want to pass a cutter on those tubing wrapping to see what is hidden behingd. As I want to know the transition between the polish and non polish finish! I don't think it is mentioned anywhere on their website that this is bronze type finish.

This is for your information Daniel: pic of magnet on slingshot.

http://www.freeimagehosting.net/8deb6


----------



## melvin (Jan 11, 2011)

Some stainless steels are non-magnetic,or barely so.
Melvin


----------



## danielh (Jul 28, 2011)

our black palms are slightly differnt and yours looks like a thick rubber wrap below the eye-lets. Ive been shooting mine with the XXlite thera tube and BBs, no danger of breaking it with that i guess, and its fun, nice and accurate, and love the thera tube tan seems zippy with BBs.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

The wrapping is different.

What annoys me is why are their metal composition different? I want them to explain? It is unacceptable that a commercially produced goods in bulk have different composition of metals!

And secondly, what they are not hiding us, is that they may have different supliers which use different metal composition! Why different wrapping, is this not suspicious? And why the two different wrapping doesn't have the same material, one is magnetic and the other not?

For a world class company as Dankung, it is unacceptable to have varying standards. And you see all those Ads and vids they claim that zinc alloy is dangerous? Why don't they come forward and give a credible explanation!

Their customer service has been politely been answering my queries. But this has got me thinking?

Do you agree to buy a product with a standard and the next product you buy is different?

They are endorsing designs from slingshot designers as well but how can you be sure to produce identical products?

Unless they don't provide an international certificate of the quality of steel they are using I won't belive them from now on! As everyone can say this is stainless steel but to what Grade?

Sorry for the little rant but just my views expressed, I know that many won't share the same views and take this standard as o.k!


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

To lighten up a bit... let put it this way...

You buy a ss from a dealer with 11ply multiplex, your friend buy the SAME product the next day at the same price and get his with 15ply.

How would you react?


----------



## danielh (Jul 28, 2011)

id say if you run a business, then do what your ad says. If i pay for 1000 ply multiplex and get 999 ply, thats not right, ya, thats extreme and nit picky, but in this economy, why take chances with your customers?


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

I think some people are trying to do an exposé on a problem that doesn't exist. You should not expect stainless steel to be strongly magnetic. They make it stainless by adding other metals to it. It's not pure steel (of course, there are different kinds of "steel" too). So it won't be as magnetic as non-stainless steel. "Stainless" does not describe one and only one composition of metals. There are a whole lot of different stainless steels, all with varying magnetism and various degrees of stainless-ness.

If you want a notarized certificate of steel composition and manufacturing processes and tolerances included with your purchase, you're not going to be getting that buying a $20 slingshot from China. The goal is to get a safe slingshot, and www.dankung.com certainly appears to be supplying that.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

danielh said:


> id say if you run a business, then do what your ad says. If i pay for 1000 ply multiplex and get 999 ply, thats not right, ya, thats extreme and nit picky, but in this economy, why take chances with your customers?


its like how those high thread count sheets you pay so much for really have half the of thread count then advertised. i wouldnt buy from china.. i bought enough stuff from china to know that it never gets better.. it only gets worse.


----------



## dodgyfeet (Aug 16, 2011)

i only understand metals from a scrap point of view stainless steel excluding catering stainless is not magnetic, magnetic stainless is chrome iron. If your new catapult is not magnetic then the materials it is made are more expensive than the magnetic ones, if it is stainless at all, because the magnetic ones will have less nickel in than the non magnetic one.
The chinese are notorious for watering down their metals even some of their brass is magnetic.
From how the letters look on the computer at least i would bet my life that it has been cast not pressed which means if it is put under too much pressure it will snap rather than bend. But whether it is possible to put that much pressure on with rubber bands is another matter.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi,

Thank you for the interest and views. I'll comment later as I'm going to start work.

Just a quick pic

http://www.freeimagehosting.net/11cf8


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

there was a thread&discussion of the same topic in one or two years ago.

the conclusion was it's a problem that doesn't exist.

but the early residents of this forum seems not visit here anymore,arent' they?


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

I personally have 3 Dankungs...including a Toucan, and ergo types ( one a large pocket Thunder )...using a large magnet all are slightly magnetic...I`m not sure if there would be a positive response to a small magnet...excellent finish, and no cast marks...contact Dankung and let them know!


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

I have a Black Palm Thunder, a Toucan, a Cougar and a Black Eagle. They are all magnetic but only very slightly.

cheers


----------



## danielh (Jul 28, 2011)

Here is dankung responce.

Hi,I am very happy to answer your question.

Hi, it's made from 304 stainless steel with the casting method.

The saftety is 100% guaranteed. we began making stainless slingshot in 2004, there has never a case of slignshot breaking happened.

The magnet can never be a identifer of steel or non-steel due to the complicated steel process tenique today.

I remembered that there were two slingshot experts , Mr. Sprave and Mr. Melchior who can explain the knowlege of stainless and magnet very well in english.

I think you can get touch with them at www.youtube.com, the slingshot channel.

Please feel free to contact with me in case of any questions.

Your Sincerely,
Betty
WWW.danKung.com

Hi, I just talked with the metal technician here again.

There are many metallurgy glossary involved in explaining the relation between the magnet and steel.

but there is a common rule, the steel that is not megnetic is a little expensive and higher quality than the magnetic one.

Please feel free to contact with me in case of any questions.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi,

Glad you got a reply from them.

I have sent 2 emails without replies! I've asked for a replacement because of the defects and nothing from them yet!

Well I don't want to go technical here about steel.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

sledgehammer test anyone?


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Just a quick one.

Since Dankung confirmed it was 304 steel.

I seen a notarised certificate mentioned We don't need to go that far, only a certificate from the seller they are using 304 grade. Any credible manufacturer have one in industry and have seen from china as well. We ought to know what material they are using and advertising as anyone can claim it is of a grade but without a standard certification which cost nothing to get from the supplier, you can't be sure of the grade and intergrity of a statement.

I can explained why the steel in not the same, I'm the consumer here and it is not of my responsibility or obligstion to explain and give them argument. I prefer let them come with their arguement and if this if fair enough for me, then fine!

But if their specialist can't explain then it would be less satisfactory and that would be showing the quality of their business!

I'm no expert but I deal with steel everyday with my job. I am not qualified as an expert by no means but understand steel (Hope I do).

Some can just take it as a minor thing, fair enough. Accepting what is being said is one thing and understanding is another.

I think a global company which claims 100% guarantee can come forward and clear out doubts.

I'm sure if they can provide a satisfactory proof and explanation, this will add a plus to their company and also boost their advertising.


----------



## Hit and run (May 14, 2011)

If you're still looking for a very strong magnet, most cd / dvd players that are found in a PC have 2 of them inside. If you don't have an old cd-rom station laying around you can find one at the local dead-electronics-collection-point.

I've tested a few stainless steel things I've got laying around and the magnetic pull differs greatly, from nothing at all to almost as much as BBs. My dankung (signed by joerg) can just hang on to the magnet, a bit of waving around and it would fall off.

Other ways to test the composition of the dankung (besides damaging it) is to measure it's density, electrical resistance, or heat capacity. With density being the most conclusive if measured accurately. (measure it's weight, and the volume displacement when submerged in water)


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Just a little video on STAINLESS







I really need a new camera with wide angle and better resolution, sorry for the poor vid









Anyway I hope it helps a little

[edit] video removed now,I think dankung explained it IMO


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

First Dankung.com is not a manufacturer they are a distributer that uses many different regional manufacturers, a very common practice even here in the US since we done really make anything anymore (if you check your "American" car you'll find that about 80% of it is made in south east Asia), second many, many stainless steels are not magnetic or only mildly due to the composition....
Basically what you are asking for is like going to a car dealer and asking for the chemical composition of the front bumper...you aren't going to get one and even if you do unless you pay to have it done yourself you aren't going to know if it's true and it really isn't going to matter...

....my answer if you dont like it stop buying from them....


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Harpersgrace, may be I've not gone as far as many here in my education but I'm sure I know that stainless steel are non magnetic and slightly magnetic. That's not news to me. I'm sure I can explain how stainless steel of the same composition can be slightly magnetic to non magnetic!

A steel certificate doesn't generally gives compositon, I'm talking of a material certificate not a chemical composition crtificate.

An example would be, when you source steel from a manufacturer and use it in engineering application, buyer or the second line anufacturer using that steel asked for a material certificate. Similarly, if you are sourcing material from a foreign country for an engineering application a material certificate from the manufacturer to see if it matches with local standards.

You'll probably say that a slingshot is not an enginnering or critical application. What guarantee can a buyer have buying from Dankung is 304 stainless as they claim? Or let put it this way, an ebay seller claiming it is a stainless steel stlingshot at 30% less is not of a better steel? You can test it yourself but in my opinion any global company which sells a product and claims a material specification is 'so and so' should be able to provide one! They can be the representative and onot the manufacturer but they are providing the claim and 100% guarantee.

Any sensible engineers knows that 5% in a normal distribution curve can be defective. Provided the standard deviation is respected and is within the range!

You can choose to to believe what is good for you!

I'm for the one not buying from Dankung anymore since I've received an email from them just now saying that the defect in the photo isn't one! According to them it is an acceptable finish!

If they decide to settle my claim then I can be a returning customer!

Rant over, lets moves on!


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Just I've received a c


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Just to keep you updated:

I've received a couple of email back from Dankung. The above problem inside the prong is not a problem according to them.

I've told them how dissapointed I was and not happy to have a piece of metal stcking out in one of my prong.

I'm now tlking return policy with them to see what they say! I've noted I can't find any address on their package or website?

Thiis is dissapointing as I thought a global company would be replacong any defective product.

So be careful when buying from them!


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Got a reply from Dankung, still doesn't want to accept their product is defective because of that groove in one of the prongs.

They are asking me how I want to settle this????


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Can you post a picture of the defect?


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

none slingshot is perfect.

I have a Daisy, both bubing and pouch are very poor

Can you post a picture of the defect, and how it affect the shooting?


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I posted the pic yesterday in a previous reply on the same thread. It was a link to an image hosting site. Sorry about that as I don't have the upload option when viewing through mobile browsing.

Here is the link as posted before

http://www.freeimagehosting.net/11cf8


----------



## oldbill (Aug 11, 2011)

* Is stainless steel non-magnetic?*

It is commonly stated that "stainless steel is non-magnetic". This is not strictly true and the real situation is rather more complicated. The degree of magnetic response or magnetic permeability is derived from the microstructure of the steel. A totally non-magnetic material has a magnetic permeability of 1. Austenitic structures are totally non-magnetic and so a 100% austenitic stainless steel would have a permeability of 1. In practice this is not achieved. There is always a small amount of ferrite and/or martensite in the steel and so permeability values are always above 1. Typical values for standard austenitic stainless steels can be in the order of 1.05 - 1.1. See Composition effects on the magnetic permeability of austenitic stainless steels

It is possible for the magnetic permeability of austenitic steels to be changed during processing. For example,cold work and welding are liable to increase the amount of martensite and ferrite respectively in the steel. A familiar example is in a stainless steel sink where the flat drainer has little magnetic response whereas the pressed bowl has a higher response due to the formation of martensite particularly in the corners.

In practical terms, austenitic stainless steels are used for "non-magnetic" applications, for example magnetic resonance imaging (MRI). In these cases, it is often necessary to agree a maximum magnetic permeability between customer and supplier. It can be as low as 1.004.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I can understand pearlite, austenite and martensite! This is a discussion I didn't wanted to go in depth as I believe for most people would be confused by these terms.

I have studied Engineering material in my Engineering course and career!


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I think I can explain why a 304, steel that Dankung uses can have varying effect under a magnet. Why particular models can be magnetic or why half a product is magnetic and the other part isn't!!!

This is not my duty here! I want them to explain as what annoys me is that they claim they have specialists and they threw something at me which I was not happy at all! I quote 'I consulted with my mettalurgy technician...'

Great! Tell me something I don't know not unfounded excuses that the product I received is not defective!


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

BTW, I've invited them to come forward to explain! Dankung is aware that this is being discussed here!


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I got a reply from Dankung. I told them to suggest a way to settle that on their side as I was not going to many any suggestion.

Well, they told me to remove the bit sticking in the prong with sandpaper and they will offer me $14 discount on my next purchase!

That's the funniest response I got from a company!


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

that is a weird reply!
fix it yourself and if you ever want to get another one then they will discount you? that is totally bizarre


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Wonder why they thought you would buy from them again. Oh wait, because you were so impressed with their after sales service. That's it.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/10631-my-100-e-bay-sling-shot/page__st__20
This is what I go into on the subject of steel and quality in a Chinese sling shot. You may find it interesting.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I've already spent the $14 on tubes.

Afterall, They really don't care about their customer! Lots of greif for a discount. I would have rather threw that away. The thing is that you are losing, even for a rerurn as a secure shipping back to them would cost MORE than a single slingshot. Any sensible man wouldn't spend money to send the product back, lose money to even lose more!!! Remember that you pay for postage to get the product to you and spend again on postage to send it back, at the end of the day it is more expensive than the slingshot, i.e postage!

Actually can someone answer this?

What is Dankung.com?

Well if you read the emails 'they' sent me you can sussed something strange. Better I don't say it!


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

dude i do want to know what is up with dankung Jack

just come out and say it or PM me, i am very very interested in what you don't want to say about them


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

Jacktrevally said:


> I've already spent the $14 on tubes.
> 
> Afterall, They really don't care about their customer! Lots of greif for a discount. I would have rather threw that away. The thing is that you are losing, even for a rerurn as a secure shipping back to them would cost MORE than a single slingshot. Any sensible man wouldn't spend money to send the product back, lose money to even lose more!!! Remember that you pay for postage to get the product to you and spend again on postage to send it back, at the end of the day it is more expensive than the slingshot, i.e postage!
> 
> ...


honestly, dankung appears to be a tiny step above the super crap slingshots from china on ebay. but just barely a step above.
profits being more important than quality or customer service is no way to run a business.
i have been in the customer service industry for a long time and your experience would be a perfect example of breakage. Meaning they should have refunded you or sent you a load of good products to keep you happy. If they did as such, then you would have spread a good word, instead of a bad word. 
Word of mouth advertising is , by far, the most important of all advertising techniques especially when slingshot people are a very tight bunch who share everything.

I truly will never ever ever buy from them.. Not just because of your experience but because of the way they do business period.
i believe slingshots to be some sacred thing that bonds men in some primitive way. Selling mass produced slingshots and pissing customers off doing so, just takes away from the whole magic, if you ask me.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

strikewzen said:


> dude i do want to know what is up with dankung Jack
> 
> just come out and say it or PM me, i am very very interested in what you don't want to say about them


i want to know too.. / hit me up.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

bj000 said:


> dude i do want to know what is up with dankung Jack
> 
> just come out and say it or PM me, i am very very interested in what you don't want to say about them


i want to know too.. / hit me up.
[/quote]
well for starters the email you recieve to confirm ur order dosnt mention dankung .com,well mine never,its a sports and games company adress,im also dubious about the mention that they had been making them since 2004.in a nut shell,get someone to post a slingshot from dankung 2 yrs ago to one made now 2011 and you will see the quality of the older slingshot in comparision to one bought this yr ie the original general which everybody knos is now being sold as the palm thunder is excellent quality and bullet proof in my opinion,weighs more,magnetic,true ss bent rod


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Marcus got a point. I too made a few remarks about emails they sent me.

I did not want to draw any conclusion but here's whatbI found:

I asked for a return, The postage return address had a name on that didn't match the name I paid the goods to and dealt with when purchasing?!?!? And in my conversation, they clearly said to me that the guy repling all my emails did pack my goods and sent it to me? But how come when I have o return the goods, it falls under a different name!?????!

I have receive 4 boxes from them so far.... I've never seen a name and address it was sent from or mention it was from Dankung.com!?!?

Correct me if I'm wrong but have you seen a company addres on their website?!?!?!?

You would definetly go suspicious or laugh in front of your screen if you read the address 'they' told me to sent the goods back too! It's a residential flat address!!!!!!! If that is not suspcious, ok My hands are up.... you are up to your opinions.

Actually the latest general 1, I received is much of a better made than my general 2. I've unwrapped mine, the casting is perfect! Thicker than the palm thunder and more sturdy, just a tad bigger than the black palm. A true casting quality slingshot, very happy of mine.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

P.s

I've raised many points about Dankung eventhough a few members replied to other threads saying the problem was NON existant!

Ok, I've dealt with them and I have produced facts!

BTW, looking at tgeir General 2 is just a sloppy job compared to a professional job on the general 1.

Now compare that general 1 to the finish on a toucan, The toucan is diferent still would say tge General 1 is better.

Also, the general 1 was out of their website and not availaible for sales until recently. Eventough this was their 
original design which is a best seller in Chia according to them.
They were promoting the general 2 more.

Could someone please also check their size description dimension and weight, doesn't match at all the real slingshot!!!!!?!!!??!!

May be my scale ruler and caliper is different from theirs but they both come from China! lol


----------



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

i know for a fact they arent always the size they say. out of 5 jungle hunters i own 2 are out of spec and have wider forks. all that said im pretty sure their made my hand and hands are attached to humans and humans make mistakes. also casting has advanced significantly in recent years, some handgun slides and parts are cast.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

What you've described is not human mistake! I call that un professional workmanship!

They are bent by machines or cast in moulds!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Here's a picture of a general 1 if it helps to compare


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Here's a picture of a general 1 if it helps to compare


that looks like a nice catty


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Really Marcus?


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Really Marcus?


why yes it does john


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Well I just got latex and 107 alliance rubber bands...that is all


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Well I just got latex and 107 alliance rubber bands...that is all


nice one mate,let us kno how the 107s are


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

My general 1 is a bit different.

Slingshot_sniper, does yours has dankund.com engraved on th handle? Mine has.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Jacktrevally said:


> My general 1 is a bit different.
> 
> Slingshot_sniper, does yours has dankund.com engraved on th handle? Mine has.


Where about! under the cord?

[edit] No I can't see any markings at all


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Under the cord, on top.

Actuslly mine look thicker and forks a bit shorter...

I've posted a pic on another thread. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

ive just pm,d the person i got the general from as well as a fox,to find out where he got it from.soon as i know ill post


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

meanwhile this was taken from the dankung website as u can see,identical http://www.dankung.com/emart/general-dankung-hunting-slingshot-p-181.html


----------



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

If they are made my precise machines, explain to me the difference in fork width which isn't a milimeter but quarter inch. Machines don't make mistakes like that. And why the limited quantites if they are machine made they could pump out a thousand no problem. Not 50. Well we can speculate forever until kungfu slingshot posts a video of their production line.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Dallas if you followed the other recent threads about Dankung. We are guessing they have different manufacturers that is why the standards varies in similar models.

This has been covered in other threads.

Are you saying they are bending that by hand????

If you take an 8mm high tensile bar and try to bend that this way you'll soon found out what it is! Now 330 stainless steel is even stronger!

Those bends are too tight at the prongs and handle, they are machine bent!


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

http://postimage.org/image/22enwww1w/


----------



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

What I'm saying is that I think they are all cast and hand finished and polished. Even the one u believe are bent are cast.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

http://talks.guns.ru...-m13314076.html

from start to finish

oh and please scroll to bottom and you will see the original general with no stamp


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Dallas, yes they are cast. Dankung did confirm that in an email with Daniel the starter of this thread!

But in a cast product how am you have all that difference? Do they have different moulds? May be....


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

Jacktrevally said:


> Dallas, yes they are cast. Dankung did confirm that in an email with Daniel the starter of this thread!
> 
> But in a cast product how am you have all that difference? Do they have different moulds? May be....


if you read the article i posted in the link,you will see they are actually bent rod,wether they are these days no one knows lol


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Marcus,

We have sufficient evidence that 3 models until now have diffences

the black palm thunder
the bat metal
and now the general 1


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Marcus,

I've just clicked on the link... showed me a blank page?

BTW, we do have evidence on this thread that Dankung replied to Daniel saying they are cast product using 320 grade steel. Now if they are saying the opposite on a website then there is conflict of description from their part.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

totally agreed,once again,if you read what i had written jack it was about wether they were cast or not,dallas quoted that he thought they were all cast,even the bent rod models,i believe i was one of the first to opinion that there standards (dankung) had slipped,and that everyone sooner or later will come out of the woodwork saying how wronged they were by dankung,and the point about the stamp was that this is something that dankung havent always done

regards

marcus sr


----------



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

Well I'm sure it's safe to assume any slingshot not round bar in nature is cast. The jungle hunter 2 is cast I can atest to that so which models might still be bent that's the question maybe the more expensive 40 dollar frames.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

just clicked it jack it came up for me ok.it looks like a russian site with english too,danny of dankung has his process pictured from start to finish


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Marcus, I'll try on a computer at work. May be the characters wont show up on my mobile.

I've looked through most models on the Dankung site they all appear to be cast. I thought of a second option that they were cast and fork bent after casting. This was also a possibility.

If you look closely when the slingshot is new, you'll see there is a black deposit where the elastic slot is i.e for the models I own, except for the Toucan! The black deposit show sign of cutting\grinding involving heat geneated in the process. That is why if you take your magnet and stick it at different position on the frame it can stick better at one place and the other, or even becone non magnetic just 10mm apart, this is what happened on my romantic cup. 3\4 of the tip is magnetic and the top part isn't!


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

in the pics on that link hes showing a steel rod in a jig,being heated and bent . ive got dankung on my facebook page mate,have u got a specific question you want answered? coz i have and im going to ask lol


----------



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

ask them if they make a bent rod still and which model , and if they dont make them make one lol


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Dallas, I'll asked one of my good mate if he can knock a pretzel type slingshot for me.

I'll draw one on autocad and print it 1:1 as a template.

On construction site I visit they have benders capable of bending high tensile bar of grade 500 up to 50mm dia. 32mm bars are on special orders here but, I was happily putting bars 40mm dia in column that I've designed in the U.K, here I use combinations of 25mm high tensile bar and they are **** difficult to bend in tight radius.

I doubt it would be easy as the radius of bend is tight at the prongs with even a 10mm rebar.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

At school, I made many wrist brace slingshot with 6mm round bars welded or bent. They were o.k, the forks were short though.

If I can knock one off a 10mm rond bar low tensile steel, I'll be more than happy to use it.


----------



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

well, that might be the reason dankung makes cast slingshots i guess its tomuch work to bend them the old school way. i use daisy b52 made of steel atleast i know it isnt going to break on me.

http://s892.photobucket.com/albums/ac126/dallasdeadeye/?action=view&current=36b.jpg&newest=1


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Dallas, I just thought about it... May be with a side bender it is a bit awkward to bend but other apparatus should be availaible out there to bend it.

I wad always taught in engineering classes that the radius of bend is very important as this can lead to micro fracture on the steel surface. Especially high tensile steel.

Having seen many bent rods now on chinese vids they looked like DIY frames. I'll have to try to bend that with a 6mm round bar, if it works, I can easily find 8mm stainless steel rods for bending!


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

dallasdeadeye said:


> ask them if they make a bent rod still and which model , and if they dont make them make one lol


ive just asked which of their range are the bent rod models as they are the ones that interest me lol,just gotta wait now


----------



## robinsonxcr (Jul 16, 2010)

marcus sr said:


> ask them if they make a bent rod still and which model , and if they dont make them make one lol


ive just asked which of their range are the bent rod models as they are the ones that interest me lol,just gotta wait now
[/quote]any reply as to wich ones are bent/cast?


----------

